# Hey Scott Lombard from Flushing Michigan!!



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the members contacted me about getting a set of plans for your 5 cylinder rotary. If you see this post could you contact him and get a set to him. PM me and i'll get his email address to you. 





Thanks!

Steve Huck


----------



## mprout (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Scott,

I contacted Steve looking for drawings. I am a high school teacher in ontario, canada. We machine a single cylinder air engine in my gr 12 manufacturing class. I would like to make something a little more involved that I could personally machine and show my students. Would you have a set of prints for a multiple cylinder air engine I could buy?
Thanks

Matt


----------

